# Condensed Milk Cupcakes?



## Shereenvb (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi All! 

I am new to this site and need some advice for cupcakes!  I have just recently started making cupcakes by the dozen and I am looking for new ideas and hints.  I was thinking tonight that Lemon & Condensed milk would be really nice as this is what my mum uses in Lemon Meringue and I love it!  Has anyone used condensed milk in cupcake batter before?  Do  you think it would be ok to just add condensed milk to a lemon/vanilla batter or will it make the cake sticky?

Any ideas and hints would be MORE than welcome!

Thanks!

Shereen


----------



## babetoo (Mar 4, 2009)

gosh i am not sure. should work. if it does should be just yummy. the condensed milk is used in the three milk cakes. haven't made it either. i love the lemon pie using it. my mom made it too, many many years ago


----------



## Shereenvb (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, I think it would be divine!  I was thinking I should just try it, what's the worst that can happen??? It doesn't work? I was thinking too, if it does have lemon meringue flavour, maybe putting meringue on the top of the cupcakes instead of icing/frosting, something different and very tasty.  Think I might just give it a go, nothing to lose


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 5, 2009)

ooohhh, that sounds good..let us know how it turns out....that reminds me of a recipe my mom used to make many decades ago.....it was a frozen concoction of shredded angel food cake, sweetened condensed milk and lemon juice...very tasty!


----------

